
Election can be stolen in under a minute with Diebold machines - drm237
http://www.homelandstupidity.us/2006/09/14/election-can-be-stolen-in-under-a-minute-with-diebold-machines/
======
Zak
I really hope news.yc doesn't fill up with a bunch of "the election was
stolen" posts like reddit has.

That said, I do think the issue of electronic voting security has a place
here.

